# Weekly competition 2012-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 U2 R U R' F U2
*2. *R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F U'
*3. *F2 U2 R U' R F2 U2 R2
*4. *F2 R F2 R F' U2 R F' R' U'
*5. *F U F' R U' R' F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R' B' U F' U2 R2 U L2 D F2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 U2 B2 R F' R'
*3. *D2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 F' D L B L2 B' R F L2 U' L'
*4. *D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 R' F2 R' D' R F' D' F L'
*5. *U2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' R' U' B' D' L2 B2 U' L B2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 D' Rw' R B Uw' L' F D Uw U' Rw B Fw' Rw R B2 D Rw Fw R U' F' Rw' Fw Rw2 F2 U2 F' Rw F L F D F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U
*2. *B' Fw2 F2 Rw' F D B2 L U2 B' U L2 Rw D R' B2 L' R' B' F Rw' B' L Rw2 B' L2 U B' Uw2 U2 L' R' U2 R Fw2 D2 F2 D2 B' D'
*3. *Uw' B Fw R2 B L2 Rw' B2 L2 R F2 D' L' R2 F Rw' F D2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 R' F D L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw B' F'
*4. *L2 Rw B R' U Rw Uw Fw Rw2 R' B2 D2 Uw2 U L D' Uw2 Fw R Fw D F' L' R' D B Fw' F U2 Fw Uw2 F U L' Uw U' Rw2 D L Uw
*5. *L' R Uw' L Rw' R2 U L Rw' F2 Rw U' Fw L' R U L' Fw2 D2 B R U' F2 Uw2 U2 L' D2 L R2 B Rw' R' B F' R2 Fw U' Fw' L2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Fw' F2 L2 B2 F2 Uw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 F D' L2 Dw2 Uw L' Lw' D2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Dw Fw Rw B2 D Lw' Dw Uw' Bw2 L Fw R' F2 U' F2 R' U L' D L B' Fw' Rw' U R2 F' U' L D' Uw' L Fw2 L' Bw
*2. *Uw' Rw D' L B Bw2 F D' Lw' Dw' R F L2 D2 Dw Lw D Uw' Fw2 Lw' R2 U R2 Fw' Lw2 F D2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2 D L Dw' R2 Bw Lw2 Dw F Uw' Lw Dw2 L' R' B' Bw Fw' F D Rw2 R' Dw B U' Bw L2 Uw' U R2 U
*3. *L2 U L Lw2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw Rw2 B L Bw2 F' Dw' B Bw2 Fw Rw Bw F2 R' B' Lw Dw' Fw' L2 Dw B' F2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw2 F' Uw B' Bw' R' F U L2 Bw Fw2 Rw B2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Dw Uw Rw U' Fw2 Lw Rw Bw F D2 L' R2
*4. *Uw Lw Rw2 R U B' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw' D2 Dw2 B D2 Uw2 B2 F2 R' Uw B2 Lw Bw2 Dw Rw2 B U2 B2 F' D Rw F2 Lw' Bw2 R Uw' R' B' U' Bw2 D2 L2 F' R Uw Bw' R' Bw Dw' L Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 R2 B Bw2 L2 Fw' Dw' R'
*5. *Lw' Fw' Lw' Dw' R B2 Bw2 Lw' Fw Uw' F' R F2 R' Bw' L2 R' D2 L' D Fw' F2 U' B Dw Uw' Bw' Fw2 Uw R2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw' B' Bw2 Fw' D2 U2 F' Lw' F' Lw' B' Bw Fw L2 B2 Fw2 F' U' F Dw L Rw' D' Dw' Lw' R2 D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D F2 D 2U2 U 2B' 3F' U' L2 3U' 2L2 B F2 3U' 2U2 L 2L R' 2F 2L D' 3F D2 3U' 2U2 2R2 2F F' R2 3F2 2R2 3U 2B2 3F2 R' 2B2 F2 L' D 2U 2F 2D2 U 3F' L' 3R 2R' R2 2F F 2D2 L' D' 2D2 3R B 2R' 2U B2 2D 3U2 2F' 2R2 2B F2 D2 F' 2D R' 2B'
*2. *2U L 2R D L' 3U' U2 B' D U F 2R 2F' D2 2F L' R' 2F 3U' L' 2D 3R' 2R R B 2B2 2F2 2L2 U2 B2 3F 3U2 U' B 2B' 2R2 B L R2 D' 3F2 2U B F 2L' 2F2 R 2U' 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3F2 D' 3U 2R2 D 2L2 2B' 2L2 3F D 2D' U 2L2 3R R' 2B 2R' 2U2
*3. *F' 2D U2 2B' 3R' F' 2L2 3R 2U' 3F2 2L2 B' 3R2 2U' L2 2B2 2D' 2U 2R 2F F2 D2 2R2 2U L2 3U2 3R2 2U' U 2L 3R2 3F' R' 3F 3U' 2R2 U2 L' 3U R2 3F' F U2 L' 2L' 2R2 D2 2D2 3U F' 2R 2F' 2R' 2D 3U 2U' 3R U2 2F U' L F 2D U2 3F' 2D' B2 U2 L 2U'
*4. *2U2 2B' 2U2 F2 L' 2L2 R 2U F' 3U 3R2 2D 3R2 2F F 3R' 2R2 3U' B' 2B 3F' F L 2L2 3R2 2R R 2D2 R 3U' 2L 3R2 3F' L' 2B2 L2 R' 2F2 L' 3R' F' D2 2U' 3R' 3F' 3U U' L 2L' 3U' 3F 2F2 F L2 U' 2L2 2U 3R D' 3U2 2U 2F F2 D 3U 2B2 2L 3R' R B2
*5. *R2 3F 2F' 3R' U2 2R B' 3U2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' 3U2 U 2F2 2U L2 B' F2 D F2 2L2 B' 3U2 2F D' B2 2B D2 3F 2U2 2B' R' F 2L B2 F' 2L' 2B2 2F2 F' U 2R2 D 2R2 3F' 2D' 2F' 2L 2R B' R' B F2 2R2 2D R 2D' 2R' 3F' 3U 3R' 2R' B' 2F2 D 3U L B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 3U' 2B U B' D2 L2 2L2 3R 2R R2 3F2 3D2 2B' U' 3B2 2U 3R U2 3B' 2D 3L 2B 2F' 2D' U2 R2 2B' 3U2 U2 2R2 B2 2F2 F2 3R 2D 3L' D 2L2 2D2 R2 3B 3L B' L' 3R' 2B' L' 2L' R' 3D2 L2 2D2 L F2 3D 2F R D 3F2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2D R 3D2 2L 3L2 R D U 2F2 2R' 3B' D2 2D2 3B 3R' 2B F2 3U F L2 R F2 R2 3U' 2F2 L2 3R' 2F2 F 3U L 2B' 3B' 3F L 2U' U2
*2. *2B2 2F2 F2 D2 3R' 3B2 D' 2D2 3B2 F L F 2L2 3L' 2U R 2U2 B 3B' 2F' F2 2L2 3L2 3B2 2F 3D2 3F F 3R 3F L' B' 3F 2L 2B2 3F2 2F D R2 2U' 2L 3L 3R2 3D' 2U 2L2 2R2 3F2 3D' 3B' L 2D' U' 2F2 F 2R2 3D2 U2 L' F 3L' B2 F L2 3D2 3B2 2U U2 2B' U 3F2 U R' 2F' R' 2B' U' 3F2 3L 3B2 D 2U2 L' D 2D2 3L 3R D 2L' 2R 2D2 2L' 3U' F' L' 2L2 2R R D2 B2
*3. *2L2 R2 2D 3D2 L B' 2B' 3B2 2D 2R B 2B 3U2 2U2 2R' 3F' F' 2U F L' 2B 3F R' 3D 3U 2B2 3F2 3L2 3F2 F2 2L2 D2 2D' 3F' F 3R U' L 3L2 2R 2F L2 3F 2F D' 3D 3B2 F2 D' F2 3U 3L 2B' F' D' 3D' L R' B' 3L2 D2 B' 2U' 3R' R2 3D' 3L' 2B2 L2 2L' 3L' 3U F' 3L' 3B L' 2B' D' U F 2U 2R' D 2D2 2U2 U2 3R' 2D' 2B2 U L 3L2 2B 3U 3F' 3L 2D B2 3L' B'
*4. *3B 3F 2F2 D 3D2 3U' U 3B' R' 2D2 3U' B2 2F2 D F L 2B2 U 2F 3L2 B 2D 3L2 2F' 2D 2U F 3U' 3L 2F2 2D2 3U' 2F2 F 3L2 B' 3F2 2L2 3L 3D' 2U' U' 3R' R 2B' R 3F2 2F2 F' 2L' D 3L2 2D' 2L2 2F R2 3B 2D' 3U U' 3B U 3F' 2R' 3D2 2U 2L2 3L' 3R' 2B 3B' 2F2 3U2 2U' 2B 3U' U 3B 3D 2L2 3R' 2R B D' 3U' 2L 2B 2F' F U2 3L' D' 2U F' 3L' F 3U 2U2 B2 F2
*5. *2R 3U' B' 2D2 2U2 U' 2L' D U2 3F L2 2L R 3F 3R2 U2 B2 F2 2D2 3L2 U 3F2 L2 3L 2F 3R 3F' L 3U2 3F' 3U2 3F 2U' L 2B 2F D L2 2B 2F D2 2B' 2D' 3U 2F' 3U' L' 3U 3R2 F L2 3L2 3R2 R' D' 3U L 3U2 3L 3R' B 2R 3U2 L' 3L 2R2 B2 2L2 3R 2R' 2B 2F F 2R R2 2U' 2F2 3U2 3B 3U' 2L' 2R B' 2L2 3R' 3F' 2R D' L' 2R2 3D 3F' 3R2 B2 3L' 3R' 2U' 3R 2U2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R2 U R2 F' R' U' R' U2
*2. *R' U2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
*3. *U2 R' U' R F' R' F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 L' B2 U' F2 D2 B' R2
*2. *D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 F L F2 L2 U L' F2 U' R' F
*3. *R2 U B' D2 F R' L2 U B' D' L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' B' Rw' D' Uw2 Rw D2 B' F2 Rw D R2 B Fw U B Fw' F D' L2 B Uw U L' B' F L2 Rw B Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 Uw B L' Uw U' B'
*2. *Uw' B Fw' F D' Rw B' L Fw F' Uw' F R2 Uw2 F2 U Fw' F' D2 Rw' Uw2 L2 D' Uw2 U' L D2 B' L2 D' Fw' U F' D2 U2 F U2 B2 L Rw
*3. *B' F' U2 L2 R2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 B' Rw B' Uw B Fw' F' U' Rw' Fw2 U2 B Rw Uw' L2 R' U' R' Fw' R' Fw' D Uw Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw U' Lw' D' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' F R Fw2 Lw F' D' U L' D' Uw2 U F D' L Lw2 Rw2 F' R Bw2 Fw' F Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw U2 Lw' B Lw Uw' Lw' R Fw D' B' Uw U2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Fw L Uw' Rw Fw2 Lw' D2 R Dw Fw
*2. *B2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw' Lw' Rw D L Fw Lw Uw2 Fw Rw' B' Bw' Uw2 B' Rw' R2 Bw Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 L' Bw2 D' B Bw2 Fw F R2 U Fw L' Bw2 Uw' U2 Fw' L' Uw2 L2 R' Uw U' L2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' Rw Uw F' D2 Uw2 Bw D Rw
*3. *Uw2 L' Rw2 Bw Fw' F Dw' U' F2 Lw2 R Dw' Uw2 B' Dw' Fw Lw D' Lw' Uw Bw L Rw' R B D R' Bw' Rw2 U Fw' Dw' L B Bw' Dw Uw' Fw' F' R' B2 L R' Fw' D' Dw2 Lw' F2 Rw Fw Uw U' L' B' L2 Rw R Bw F Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3R2 F' 2D2 L' 2B 3F 2D L D2 2U 2L2 2B2 3F2 3U' B2 2R' B F' 3U' U' 2L B 2F' D2 2L' 2R' D F2 2U2 U' 2L' B 2B 3F 2D 2U 2R' 2B2 2F2 2U 2B D' 3R2 2R2 3U 3F' F2 3U2 L2 2R2 R D 3F U B L2 U' L' 3F2 F' D2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2L2 R2 3F L2 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R R B2 2L' R D L2 2F' 3R 2D B L' R' 3F 2F 2L 2U2 L' F D2 3L2 R 2F' R2 3B2 2D2 F 2L 3L2 3D 2U' U' 2R B' 3U 2B R D' 2U' 2B' 2F 2D' 3U2 2L 3F2 D2 L 2B2 3F' D' 3U2 3B 3F2 2F2 F' L' 2B 3B2 F' 3L2 2B2 3F2 2U R' 2B 2F' 3R' 2R 2B2 3D2 3U2 2R2 U' 3B2 3F D L2 3D2 B 2F L2 3R2 2F 2U2 3R F' 3D2 3B' 3F' 2D2 3F' 2U2 3R' 3B2 2U' L2 3L2 R 3F' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 U R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U R' F' U' L' F2 D' R F2 R' F U'
*2. *D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B U L' D U' F2 L2 F' L' B2
*3. *F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F D' B R U L' R2 U' L' D' L2
*4. *R' U2 L2 D2 L' F' U B' D F' R U2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 F'
*5. *R2 U2 F2 R' L D F L' F' B' D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2
*6. *F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R D L2 D2 F' U2 B'
*7. *D' B2 D' U L2 D B2 F2 D' L' D2 U F D' B' U' R U L' U'
*8. *B' U2 D' L' B D2 L D R' B2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2
*9. *B2 D2 B2 L R B2 F2 R U2 B2 R F R2 D' B' D2 U F D' L' U2
*10. *U R2 D2 R U2 D2 F' U' B2 D B2 D2 R U2 R' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2
*11. *L' B2 U2 B2 R D2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R B F2 U' R' D' R2 B2 U'
*12. *F2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F' D2 R B D' U F R B U2 L'
*13. *U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R' F L' U L B' L B2 R2 D2
*14. *U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U' B U2 F L D' F2 L B R
*15. *B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R U B' L' F' D L U' F2 U2
*16. *F R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L D' R B' U B2 L B D F L2
*17. *B L' F' D' L2 F D R' F' D' L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2
*18. *B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B U2 F' L' B D2 R2 D L U L' F L
*19. *F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D B' U L' U2 B U2 B F2 U L'
*20. *U' R2 L U' B L2 U' D B L U' D F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D L2
*21. *B F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 U L' F R U B' D' F2 L2 D2
*22. *L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R' F U' L U2 B' F D' B2 F' D'
*23. *U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F L' D' R' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D'
*24. *D R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B D U2 B D2 U B' R B'
*25. *U' B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L F D R D' B' R' F2 D U
*26. *U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 U' B2 F' R' B2 D' F2 D' B' R
*27. *F' U' L' D2 B R' L' F U' L U' L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2
*28. *U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L U L D' F D B R' D2 U' R'
*29. *B2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 D' R2 U2 L' U2 B2 D U' B'
*30. *R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B L' R' F D B2 L' R B R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F' L' R2 D B2 L2 B' L2 F
*2. *B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 F' L' B U' L' U2 B F R U'
*3. *U2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L B' R' U B' R2 U L F' L
*4. *F2 U L U F' D' R U2 L2 B U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U
*5. *U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 B2 D2 L D' L' F U2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 R D' B D B D2 L' B U2 L' U'
*2. *D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D L B L2 F L D' U R'
*3. *B2 U L2 B' L B2 U B' U F B U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2
*4. *R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' L U F U B L2 B U' L'
*5. *D' B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' D2 R2 D' B2 D L' U2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' D' B F R F' L' B' D' L2
*2. *F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 R U B D2 R' F' U2 L R'
*3. *B2 D2 B D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B F' R' F2 U' L2 D L R U L2 D2
*4. *U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B' D' F U' R2 D' R' B' D' F'
*5. *U F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B L U' F' U L' D' F2 R U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R U' B' F2 L D' B' R' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F R U' F R' U'
*3. *R L2 B2 R2 D L2 F D' R F2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' D R2 D L2
*4. *U' Fw2 Rw' F2 R B' Fw' R U2 L2 B Fw R B2 D' R2 Uw' U2 R' Uw' B Fw' L B2 F2 L2 Rw' B2 L' B2 Fw2 F U2 F2 R' B2 Fw' D' Fw' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U
*3. *D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B D U F' U L' B2 L D
*4. *B2 Fw' F' R' Fw2 U B' D2 L2 Uw' Rw B2 D' U Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' D U2 F2 D Uw' Fw2 U' F R Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw F' D' U R D2 L' Rw' Uw
*5. *Dw2 Uw B' F Lw2 Rw' R U2 Fw L2 Dw B2 D2 F2 Dw2 Bw' D Rw R2 B2 D' Uw Bw2 D' Uw' U' B' L2 Dw2 Fw Uw' B D2 R2 F Rw' Fw U' R Fw2 D' U Lw B' Fw' U' Fw L R Bw' Rw U L2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' L2 R2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' R' U' R' B U' R l b
*2. *U' L B' R U R' B' U' l r'
*3. *U' L U R' U B' L U' R l r' u'
*4. *L' B U' B L' B L' l' r' b u
*5. *L' U R' B' R' U R' l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (3, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 2) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' D' U' D R L R L
*2. *L R D' U D L U' L' D'
*3. *D U' R' U' R' L R L R
*4. *R L' U' L D' L D' L' R'
*5. *D R D R' U L U L'


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 10, 2012)

2x2: 7.62, 5.20, 5.63, 7.52, 8.12 = 6.92
3x3: 17.37, 14.62, 13.57, 11.74, 11.65, 16.10 = 13.31
4x4: 53.82, 50.65, 1:04.91, 59.85, 46.69 = 54.77
5x5: 1:36.65, 1:31.98, 1:44.17, 1:32.41, 1:38.48 = 1:35.84
6x6: 3:45.79, 3:48.45, 4:33.16, 3:45.91, 4:06.86 = 3:53.74
7x7: 4:59.46, 5:40.13, 5:20.87, 4:58.14, 5:13.79 = 5:11.37
2-4: 1:19.01 
2-5: 3:25.15
3x3 OH: 19.05, 26.02, 26.54, 20.65, 44.52 = 24.40
Megaminx: 1:26.78, 1:22.09, 1:20.20, 1:29.50, 1:28.68 = 1:25.85 idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore


----------



## already1329 (Jul 10, 2012)

2x2x2: 9.61, (9.25), 9.28, 9.71, (12.36) = 9.53

3x3x3: 18.13, (21.03), 20.13, 18.18, (14.63) = 18.81

4x4x4: 2: 1.22, (1:47.43), 2:28.31, 2: 10.08, (DNF) = 2:13.20

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:36.36, 1:43.84, 1:14.52 = 1:14.52

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 6:49.44, DNF, DNF = 6:49.44

3x3x3 One Handed: 56.75, (1:44.05), 43.78, 46.21, (43.34) = 48.91

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 51 moves

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:56.28

Megaminx: 5:43.28, 5:14.66, 5:42.59, (4:04.69), (6:11.15) = 5:33.51

Pyraminx: 34.61, 46,30, 35.22, (20.06), (46.31) = 38.71

Square-1: (4:03.97), 3:14.18+, 3:55.31, 2:32.44, (2:26.15+) = 3:13.98


----------



## mande (Jul 10, 2012)

2x2: 4.33, (5.77), 4.09, 5.02, (3.51) = 4.48
3x3: (16.93), 15.42, 15.76, 15.71, (15.39) = 15.63
3x3 OH: 28.13, 35.04, (28.02), (36.38), 34.73 = 32.63
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:31.06), 2:43.98, 2:06.84 = 2:06.84

3x3 FMC: 34 moves



Spoiler



Solution: F L' B F' R' F U' R B' U2 L' F2 R F R' F L R D R' F' R D' F R' D' R' D' R F D2 F2 D' F'

Explanation:
On scramble:

2x2x3: F L' B F' R' F U' R B' U2
Inverting, and using as pre-moves on inverse scramble:
F2L: F D F2 D2 F' R' D R D R F' D R' F R D' R'
LL: L' F' R F' R' F2 L


----------



## Sillas (Jul 10, 2012)

2x2: 6.30, 6.78, (8.32), (2.97), 4.16 = 5.75
3x3: 17.81, (19.64), 16.53, 16.39, (15.90) = 16.91
3x3 OH: (26.75), 32.34, 36.31, (36.73), 35.80 = 34.82
4x4: (1:22.78), 1:34.70, 1:24.92, 1:45.67, (1:49.92) = 1:35.10
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:15.62


----------



## KCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

2x2: 4.47, 5.96, 4.87, 4.11, 3.02=4.48 :fp
CFOP 3x3:12.93, 11.73, 12.02, 12.52, 11.10=12.09....meh
Petrus 3x3 (I dont know if i can do this but i just feel like doing petrus) 16.14, 22.89, 16.87, 18.46, 20.72=18.68 
4x4:50.66, 40.93, 45.83, 58.53, 45.42= 47.30 Pb single and avg of 5 
6x6:3:26.69, 3:53.36, 3:34.07, 3:37.33, 3:14.60=3:32.70
2-4:1:11.08


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 12, 2012)

3x3: 42.46, (33.05), (45.06), 37.79, 35.87 = 38.71
3x3 OH: (1:29.39), 2:03.03, (2:16.60), 1:32.40, 1:33.71 = 1:43.05
3x3 WF: (6:23.22), 6:13.47, (4:33.07), 5:08.53, 5:44.30 = 5:42.10
3x3 BLD: DNF, 4:48.43, 4:18.79 = 4:18.79
Multi-BLD: 1/2 = 0 17:28.57 [10:29.80]

First multi attempt! Second cube (solved 2nd, memorized first) was correct, other one was almost completely off


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 13, 2012)

2x2: 7.28, 5.29, 6.50, 4.56, 6.15 = 5.98

3x3: 16.85, 16.78, 18.94, 17.21, 16.58 = 16.95


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 13, 2012)

3x3: (40.84), 37.27, 36.35, 38.25, (17.41) = 37.29 Slow, because I'm switching to Roux. Last solve with CFOP and it was incredibly good single for me 

3x3 OH: 50.72, (51.88), (37.01), 44.37, 42.98 = 46.02 OH only with CFOP

3x3 WF: (14:43.46), 7:25.04, 4:55.22, (4:06.79), 4:12.61 = 5:30.95 First time 

MegaMinx: 2:19.23, 2:03.83, (2:02.40), (2:25.23), 2:17.20 = 2:13.42 Sooo slow, I did 13 seconds better at competition and I still do times like this at home...


----------



## jonlin (Jul 13, 2012)

2x2:
3x3: 15.35, 13.73, 16.15, 14.12, 14.26
Avg: 14.28
4x4: 1:20.81, 1:11.81, 1:22.53, 1:14.61, 1:14.87
Avg: 1:16.76
5x5:
2BLD: 57.02, 1:21.11, 1:01.67
Result: 57.02
BLD: 2:33.79, DNS, DNS
Result: 2:33.79
OH: 46.39, 34.99, 34.13, 40.81, 36.04
Avg: 37.28
Clock: 55.05, 27.67, 24.82, 26.66, 34.72
Avg: 29.78
Pyraminx: 5.99, 13.08, 6.97, 7.32, 8.13
avg: 7.47
Magic: 1.54, 1.46, 1.44, 1.42, 1.46


----------



## KCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

OH 18.97, 20.16, 23.91, 22.95, 18.77=20.69 meh
mega 2:09.85, 1:58.37, 2:00.53, 2:50.99, 1:44.26= 2:02.92 the 2:50 was so bad, but the 1:44 was nice
sq-1 30.49, 31.55, 48.63, 34.23, 34.54=33.44


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

3x3: 10.14, 12.20, (17.94), 10.05, (8.88) = 10.80

OH: 13.86, 14.66, (13.76), 14.18, (15.95) = 14.23


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* 12:26.40 (7:20-7:30ish) DNS DNS


----------



## PM 1729 (Jul 14, 2012)

3x3 FMC: 39 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R U' B' F2 L D' B' R' U2
Solution: F L' B R' F2 U' D R' B' R D2 B2 D U R B R' B' R B R' B' U2 B' U L2 U' B U B L2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D R' U2
Explanation:
Premoves: D R' U2 to understand 
Pseudo 2x2x3: F L' B R' F2 U' (6/6)
Pseudo F2L: D R' B' R D2 B2 D (7/13)
OLL: U R B R' B' R B R' B' U' (10/23)
PLL: U' B' U L2 U' B U B L2 B' L2 B' L2 B' (14-1=13/39)
Undo premoves : D R' U2 (3/39)


So many good starts, but there was no time to explore any. Had to resort to OLL/PLL for LL so a terrible solve even after 16 move F2L(including premoves).

2x2: 11.63, 4.93, 11.31, 6.91, 6.42=8.21 

3x3:20.65, 21.42, 24.69, 29.30, 17.81=22.25

3x3 OH:30.39, 33.03, DNF(43.37), 29.90, 29.09=31.11

 Pretty sure this is PB


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 14, 2012)

My first weekly comp in ages 
3x3: 9.79, (8.21), (11.11), 11.02, 8.50 = 9.77
2x2: (5.21), 3.00, 3.36, 4.71, (1.06) = 3.69
4x4: 43.92, 47.70, (40.12), 44.24, (51.24) = 45.29


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 14, 2012)

2x2: 3.928, 3.552, 4.760, 3.297, 2.424 = 3.592
3x3: 11.776, 12.920, 14.375, 11.536, 13.952 = 12.883
4x4: 1:00.792, 51.376, 52.014, 45.153, 51.532 = 51.641
5x5: 1:33.829, 1:48.536, 1:44.342, 1:41.832, 1:39.649 = 1:41.941 (Meh)
6x6: 3:05.509, 2:46.769, 3:09.993, 3:06.584, 2:59.609 = 3:03.901
7x7: 4:35.902, 4:59.608, 4:55.026, 5:01.872, 4:31.409 = 4:50.179
OH: 26.392, 28.848, 23.673, 31.512, 28.536 = 27.925
Magic: 1.69, 1.25, 1.00, 0.94, 0.97 = 1.07
Master Magic: 3.08, 2.38, 2.90, 4.52, 2.40 = 2.79
Clock: 13.152, 15.551, 14.776, 16.415, 15.136 = 15.154 (Scrambles sucked)
Megaminx: 1:28.962, 1:40.447, 1:42.626, 1:30.432, 1:50.791 = 1:37.835
Pyraminx: 7.528, 6.814, 6.583, 6.528, 6.762 = 6.720
Square-1: 27.305, 39.444, 44.630, 42.152, 41.824 = 41.140
Skewb: 12.552, 11.935, 8.901, 12.649, 11.672 = 12.053


----------



## jonlin (Jul 15, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Skoob: 12.552, 11.935, 8.901, 12.649, 11.672 = 12.053



Hey, if you don't spell it right, you won't have a result for that event.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 15, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Hey, if you don't spell it right, you won't have a result for that event.


I'm sorry but it should be skoob, skewb is too main stream.


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 15, 2012)

2x2: 7.59, 8.50, (9.19), 7.97, (6.31) = *8.02*
3x3: 21.24, (24.15), 22.46, 21.44, (13.67) = *21.71*
4x4: (1:16.86), 1:28.97, (1:28.98), 1:19.11, 1:28.75 = *1:25.61*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2012)

*2x2* - 10.22, (13.66), 9.58, 10.76, (7.17) = *10.19*
*3x3* - (37.33), 30.77, 30.39, (23.86), 33.61 = *31.59*
*4x4* - 2:25.06, 3:17.89, (3:52.97), 3:18.34, (2:22.93) = *3:00.43*
*5x5* - 6:33.48, 6:27.21, (6:35.38), 6:08.88, (5:37.40) = *6:23.19*
*6x6* - 11:27.89, (15:30.52), (10:57.81), 12:17.13, 12:39.34 = *12:08.12*
*7x7* - 24:03.85, 19:47.41, (18:16.24), (24:28.52), 21:35.06 = *21:48.77*
*3x3 One Handed* - 1:14.23, (1:00.63), 1:20.83, (1:25.32), 1:09.50 = *1:14.85*
*3x3 Match the Scramble* - 9:41.94, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 Fewest Moves - 80*


----------



## APdRF (Jul 16, 2012)

2x2: 3.69, 3.63, (3.22), (4.05+2 = 6.05), 3.80 = 3.71
3x3: 13.46, (13.88), 12.33, 13.36, (10.41) = 13.05 The 12 is PLL skip... :fp
4x4: (51.81), 56.94, 59.52, (1:03.21), 55.86 = 57.44
5x5: (1:45.75), 1:53.28, (1:55.88), 1:47.94, 1:55.50 = 1:52.24
6x6: 3:26.72, 3:22.44, 3:30.19, (3:51.68), (3:12.16) = 3:26.45 Meh
7x7: (5:08.52), 5:05.52, 5:07.91, (4:35.36), 4:53.11 = 5:02.18 So bad start
2x2BLD: DNF [56.18], 47.65, DNF [58.15] = 47.65
3x3BLD: DNF [2:11.71], DNF [2:59.15], DNF [2:46.43] = DNF 
3x3MBLD: 1/2 9:56.52 I mixed up two letters in the second cube, trying my new memo system for MBLD.
3x3OH: 24.93, 26.72, (30.58), 25.02, (24.38) = 25.56
3x3WF: 1:39.72, (2:25.78), 2:00.91, (1:32.19), 2:11.36 = 1:57.33
3x3MTS: (3:50.77), 2:09.08, (1:43.77), 1:47.13, 1:57.25 = 1:57.82 First time doing this, haha!
3x3FMC: z2 y' U D' L F' R' D L2 U2 L' F' L F L' F' U2 F R' U' R F' U' F B' U B R U R' U R U R' y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L U = 56 (Linear FMC  )
2-4Relay: 1:23.66
2-5Relay: 3:11.31
Magic: (1.55), (2.27), 1.71, 1.61, 1.83 = 1.72
MasterMagic: 4.58, (6.71), 4.46, 4.02, (3.61) = 4.35
Clock: (25.50), 20.55, 23.41, (17.61), 20.93 = 21.63
MegaMinx: 1:56.59, (2:32.33), 1:58.18, 2:03.58, (1:56.18) = 1:59.45 PB!!!
PyraMinx: 6.21, (7.34), (5.80), 5.91, 6.59 = 6.24
Square-1: (55.46), 51.58, (38.02), 46.08, 46.94 = 48.20


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2012)

*2x2:* 8.22, 7.59, 7.65, 6.00, 8.64 = *7.82*
*3x3:* 15.32, 19.60, 18.75, 17.63, 14.85 = *17.23*
*4x4:* 1:11.24, 1:21.09, 1:10.50, 1:32.38, 1:10.46 = *1:14.28*
*5x5:* 2:41.24, 2:36.92, 2:38.57, 2:26.20, 2:50.24 = *2:38.91*


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 16, 2012)

*3x3x3*: (20.91), 24.81, (35.93), 24.37, 23.28 = *24.15*
*3x3x3 OH*: 58.89, 56.21, 59.63, (53.89), (1:09.97) = *58.24*
*2x2x2*: 7.60, 6.75, (7.81), 6.79, (4.90) = *7.05*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2012)

Results week 28: congratulations to yoinneroid, Muhammad and Henrik!

*2x2x2*(49)

 2.59 CuberMan
 2.69 yoinneroid
 3.04 Muhammad Jihan
 3.14 Andrejon
 3.59 mitch1234
 3.63 Neo63
 3.69 Yes, We Can!
 3.79 APdRF
 3.81 mycube
 3.82 henrik
 3.99 Hendry cahyadi
 4.22 anakalim
 4.33 Jaycee
 4.37 zaki
 4.48 KCuber
 4.48 mande
 4.55 Maxelino
 4.72 FinnGamer
 4.75 thatkid
 4.77 yohanestheda
 4.96 Alcuber
 5.10 yuxuibbs
 5.14 riley
 5.34 Andri Maulana
 5.65 Ninja Storm
 5.69 comamycube
 5.75 Sillas
 5.81 PandaCuber
 5.84 yale
 5.98 god of rubic 2
 6.20 uvafan
 6.39 MeshuggahX
 6.48 djwcoco
 6.84 Schmidt
 6.92 JianhanC
 6.98 hatep
 7.05 Zaterlord
 7.10 Mike Hughey
 7.27 CuberPanda
 7.46 Kenneth Svendson
 7.82 Selkie
 8.02 FaLoL
 8.13 Mikel
 8.21 PM 1729
 9.53 already1329
 10.19 DuffyEdge
 10.21 MatsBergsten
 12.76 ScubeH
 18.67 hfsdo
*3x3x3 *(56)

 9.69 Jdegotta
 9.77 Yes, We Can!
 9.93 Muhammad Jihan
 9.96 yoinneroid
 10.80 a small kitten
 11.15 CuberMan
 11.26 riley
 11.57 Radityo
 11.87 Hendry cahyadi
 12.23 Ninja Storm
 12.80 henrik
 12.81 dinostef
 12.88 mitch1234
 13.05 APdRF
 13.31 JianhanC
 13.47 mycube
 13.81 Andrejon
 14.18 zaki
 14.27 Andri Maulana
 14.49 yuxuibbs
 14.58 jonlin
 14.72 anakalim
 15.32 Neo63
 15.63 mande
 16.11 yohanestheda
 16.23 Kukuh Trisna
 16.91 Sillas
 16.95 god of rubic 2
 17.23 Selkie
 17.50 FinnGamer
 17.51 uvafan
 17.70 MeshuggahX
 17.89 yale
 17.89 PandaCuber
 17.92 Kenneth Svendson
 18.58 Jenscold
 18.81 already1329
 19.55 Mikel
 19.65 thatkid
 20.86 Mike Hughey
 21.32 aznanimedude
 21.71 FaLoL
 22.05 djwcoco
 22.25 PM 1729
 22.96 Alcuber
 23.34 hatep
 24.15 Zaterlord
 24.80 ScubeH
 24.82 Schmidt
 25.19 Tj2OY
 27.22 CuberPanda
 31.59 DuffyEdge
 34.58 hfsdo
 37.29 arcio1
 38.71 calebcole203
 39.66 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(35)

 37.10 yoinneroid
 41.79 Muhammad Jihan
 45.29 Yes, We Can!
 47.30 KCuber
 49.67 anakalim
 51.64 mitch1234
 52.39 riley
 54.77 JianhanC
 55.41 zaki
 55.64 mycube
 56.62 Radityo
 57.44 APdRF
 1:01.33 henrik
 1:08.51 yale
 1:09.14 yohanestheda
 1:13.36 MeshuggahX
 1:13.57 Neo63
 1:14.28 Selkie
 1:16.76 jonlin
 1:20.31 thatkid
 1:21.33 Ninja Storm
 1:21.69 comamycube
 1:25.61 FaLoL
 1:28.61 already1329
 1:29.79 FinnGamer
 1:33.87 Mikel
 1:35.10 Sillas
 1:37.54 Mike Hughey
 1:38.26 yuxuibbs
 2:15.31 Alcuber
 2:19.38 Schmidt
 2:40.07 MatsBergsten
 2:47.06 ScubeH
 2:53.77 hatep
 3:00.43 DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:21.24 yoinneroid
 1:27.80 Muhammad Jihan
 1:34.86 zaki
 1:35.85 JianhanC
 1:38.08 anakalim
 1:41.94 mitch1234
 1:45.02 Hendry cahyadi
 1:50.95 Ninja Storm
 1:50.96 henrik
 1:52.24 APdRF
 1:54.12 mycube
 1:55.51 riley
 2:22.31 yohanestheda
 2:35.72 Mike Hughey
 2:38.91 Selkie
 2:41.70 MeshuggahX
 2:45.71 thatkid
 3:03.90 FinnGamer
 4:02.65 hatep
 4:35.80 Jenscold
 4:51.89 Schmidt
 5:24.03 MatsBergsten
 6:23.19 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(14)

 3:03.89 mitch1234
 3:04.81 anakalim
 3:18.53 mycube
 3:26.45 APdRF
 3:31.84 zaki
 3:32.70 KCuber
 3:34.06 Ninja Storm
 3:35.56 Muhammad Jihan
 3:53.74 JianhanC
 4:18.65 henrik
 4:37.84 riley
 4:56.17 Mike Hughey
 5:38.60 thatkid
12:08.12 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:50.17 mitch1234
 4:59.49 mycube
 5:02.18 APdRF
 5:10.12 Ninja Storm
 5:11.37 JianhanC
 6:00.70 zaki
 6:57.64 henrik
 7:06.57 Mike Hughey
 9:12.97 thatkid
21:48.78 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(43)

 14.23 a small kitten
 14.77 Muhammad Jihan
 17.42 yoinneroid
 18.82 henrik
 19.08 Andrejon
 19.80 CuberMan
 20.68 Hendry cahyadi
 20.69 KCuber
 21.52 Unnoticed
 21.68 Radityo
 24.34 Ninja Storm
 24.40 JianhanC
 24.49 anakalim
 24.87 mycube
 25.56 APdRF
 26.30 yuxuibbs
 27.92 mitch1234
 28.98 MeshuggahX
 31.07 zaki
 32.01 Neo63
 32.63 mande
 33.78 dinostef
 34.07 riley
 34.81 Kukuh Trisna
 34.82 Sillas
 34.84 Andri Maulana
 35.43 PM 1729
 37.19 yohanestheda
 37.28 jonlin
 37.86 Kenneth Svendson
 42.35 thatkid
 46.02 arcio1
 46.11 hatep
 46.42 Mikel
 47.44 Mike Hughey
 48.91 already1329
 53.09 PandaCuber
 55.46 FinnGamer
 58.24 Zaterlord
 1:04.32 ScubeH
 1:05.30 uvafan
 1:06.22 Schmidt
 1:14.85 DuffyEdge
 1:43.05 calebcole203
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 46.77 henrik
 1:19.27 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.09 yoinneroid
 1:30.49 Radityo
 1:50.00 Mike Hughey
 1:52.72 Muhammad Jihan
 1:57.33 APdRF
 5:30.96 arcio1
 5:42.10 calebcole203
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 12.82 Neo63
 15.21 Muhammad Jihan
 19.06 yoinneroid
 21.06 Hendry cahyadi
 21.66 Mike Hughey
 21.81 riley
 24.69 MatsBergsten
 28.48 thatkid
 39.22 Mikel
 46.81 henrik
 47.65 APdRF
 56.16 Schmidt
 57.02 jonlin
 1:14.52 already1329
 DNF hfsdo
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:15.80 Hendry cahyadi
 1:21.51 Mike Hughey
 1:26.02 yoinneroid
 1:28.99 riley
 1:32.59 Radityo
 1:45.28 henrik
 1:52.94 MatsBergsten
 1:58.79 Muhammad Jihan
 2:06.84 mande
 3:18.50 Mikel
 4:18.79 calebcole203
 4:56.29 MeshuggahX
 5:10.53 Ninja Storm
 6:49.44 already1329
 DNF hatep
 DNF thatkid
 DNF APdRF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:22.98 Mike Hughey
 7:37.71 MatsBergsten
 8:59.42 yoinneroid
10:23.05 okayama
14:14.11 Hendry cahyadi
 DNF Mikel
 DNF henrik
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:26.40 cmhardw
14:19.66 Mike Hughey
20:28.64 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

28:35.67 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

7/8 (39:46)  MatsBergsten
7/8 (59:21)  yoinneroid
7/9 (27:48)  Jakube
5/8 (47:51)  riley
1/2 ( 9:56)  APdRF
1/2 (17:28)  calebcole203
0/3 ( 9:30)  thatkid
1/3 (21:07)  Mikel
6/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 57.38 mycube
 1:04.17 Muhammad Jihan
 1:10.98 Mike Hughey
 1:16.34 yoinneroid
 1:28.78 henrik
 1:47.70 anakalim
 1:57.82 APdRF
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 53.38 yoinneroid
 59.38 Andrejon
 59.98 Muhammad Jihan
 1:06.22 Hendry cahyadi
 1:10.31 anakalim
 1:11.08 KCuber
 1:15.81 zaki
 1:19.01 JianhanC
 1:19.71 riley
 1:23.59 henrik
 1:23.66 APdRF
 1:25.15 mycube
 1:34.20 yale
 1:39.02 yohanestheda
 1:39.59 MeshuggahX
 1:48.08 thatkid
 1:59.62 Mike Hughey
 2:13.47 Kenneth Svendson
 2:15.62 Sillas
 2:26.53 yuxuibbs
 2:56.28 already1329
 3:17.93 Schmidt
 3:26.09 hatep
 4:06.69 ScubeH
 4:15.68 hfsdo
 4:38.80 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:19.80 yoinneroid
 2:38.16 Muhammad Jihan
 2:51.83 anakalim
 2:55.02 zaki
 3:03.53 Hendry cahyadi
 3:11.31 APdRF
 3:25.15 JianhanC
 3:25.19 mycube
 3:31.42 riley
 3:33.02 henrik
 4:03.25 thatkid
 4:21.55 Mike Hughey
 4:23.54 yohanestheda
 4:28.83 MeshuggahX
 7:51.94 hatep
 7:53.72 Schmidt
*Magic*(13)

 1.03 Andri Maulana
 1.05 yohanestheda
 1.07 mitch1234
 1.38 Radityo
 1.40 SweetSolver
 1.45 jonlin
 1.51 henrik
 1.58 Mikel
 1.72 APdRF
 1.80 yoinneroid
 1.82 Mike Hughey
 1.89 djwcoco
 1.97 thatkid
*Master Magic*(11)

 2.22 yohanestheda
 2.79 mitch1234
 2.82 Mikel
 3.11 djwcoco
 3.20 henrik
 3.53 Mike Hughey
 3.70 zaki
 4.25 thatkid
 4.35 APdRF
 4.43 yoinneroid
 6.60 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(4)

 12.05 mitch1234
 18.07 Mike Hughey
 27.93 Schmidt
 39.26 yuxuibbs
*Clock*(8)

 9.53 Andrejon
 11.82 yoinneroid
 12.41 zaki
 15.15 mitch1234
 15.17 henrik
 16.64 Mike Hughey
 21.63 APdRF
 29.68 jonlin
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.98 Andrejon
 5.96 Neo63
 6.05 Maxelino
 6.24 APdRF
 6.30 Alcuber
 6.32 zaki
 6.36 Muhammad Jihan
 6.72 mitch1234
 7.10 anakalim
 7.47 jonlin
 7.87 yoinneroid
 8.89 henrik
 9.48 Radityo
 10.76 comamycube
 11.08 riley
 11.99 yuxuibbs
 13.04 Mike Hughey
 14.94 Schmidt
 16.57 thatkid
 19.41 Mikel
 36.18 already1329
*Megaminx*(16)

 1:07.25 anakalim
 1:25.85 JianhanC
 1:27.98 Divineskulls
 1:37.83 mitch1234
 1:42.01 yoinneroid
 1:59.45 APdRF
 2:02.92 KCuber
 2:04.15 Andrejon
 2:13.33 mycube
 2:13.42 arcio1
 2:29.98 henrik
 2:33.36 zaki
 2:56.85 Mike Hughey
 3:42.24 yuxuibbs
 4:06.93 thatkid
 5:33.51 already1329
*Square-1*(12)

 16.20 Neo63
 28.27 yoinneroid
 29.62 henrik
 33.44 KCuber
 35.84 anakalim
 37.18 comamycube
 40.49 Mike Hughey
 41.14 mitch1234
 47.71 okayama
 48.20 APdRF
 1:33.45 hfsdo
 3:13.98 already1329
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

27 mycube
31 Jaycee
33 Mike Hughey
34 mande
35 CuberMan
35 henrik
36 Muhammad Jihan
39 PM 1729
41 yoinneroid
44 rona3
51 already1329
56 APdRF
60 yuxuibbs
80 DuffyEdge
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

449 yoinneroid
361 Muhammad Jihan
360 henrik
343 APdRF
323 Mike Hughey
296 mitch1234
286 anakalim
281 mycube
273 zaki
265 riley
242 Hendry cahyadi
233 JianhanC
207 Andrejon
192 Ninja Storm
190 thatkid
190 Neo63
178 KCuber
176 yohanestheda
169 Radityo
168 CuberMan
152 yuxuibbs
146 MeshuggahX
140 Yes, We Can!
136 mande
132 MatsBergsten
116 Mikel
112 jonlin
109 already1329
106 Andri Maulana
105 Sillas
102 a small kitten
101 FinnGamer
92 yale
80 Schmidt
79 Kenneth Svendson
78 Selkie
75 Alcuber
74 hatep
72 dinostef
65 comamycube
64 PM 1729
63 DuffyEdge
63 Jaycee
63 PandaCuber
59 Jdegotta
59 Kukuh Trisna
58 uvafan
56 Maxelino
54 god of rubic 2
48 djwcoco
45 FaLoL
40 arcio1
39 Unnoticed
38 calebcole203
38 Zaterlord
37 ScubeH
33 Jenscold
30 okayama
28 Jakube
24 hfsdo
22 CuberPanda
19 aznanimedude
18 Divineskulls
16 rona3
13 cmhardw
12 SweetSolver
10 Tj2OY


----------



## Henrik (Jul 17, 2012)

BTW I think dionstef posted his OH results under Feet, but I might be wrong, If I'm wrong then "GO GO GO WR-Feet!!!"


----------



## PM 1729 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mats, there seems to be some error in my OH results (Post #15), could you tell me whether its the format is wrong so that I can avoid any further errors?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 18, 2012)

Aw darn. I think this is the third week this year where I forgot to compete in most events. I think I only did 2x2 and FMC and it still got me place 43 >__>


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 18, 2012)

PM 1729 said:


> Mats, there seems to be some error in my OH results (Post #15), could you tell me whether its the format is wrong so that I can avoid any further errors?



Yes, please put a space between the event name (with ':') and the result times:
change *2x2:7.89* ... to *2x2: 7.89*.


----------

